# Tax question



## rbotes (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello. I have searched the threads but have not found an answer to my tax question yet. I am a US citizen who has lived in the UK for 4 years but have not paid my US taxes (never aware I needed to, made sense I would not as I do not live there) but as my husband(UKC) and I are now thinking of moving back to the US in a few years time I am afraid this is now going to be an issue as I will be considered at least a co-sponsor.

When applying for the visa how many years of US tax returns will they want for me to show?

Also I have student loans which I have told them I have not been working (so I can put into forbearance as I have enough to pay for here) so have not paid anything to them, will they expect money once I file a tax return stating I do actually make money in the UK??

thank you for any help as so confused with this now


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rbotes said:


> Hello. I have searched the threads but have not found an answer to my tax question yet. I am a US citizen who has lived in the UK for 4 years but have not paid my US taxes (never aware I needed to, made sense I would not as I do not live there) but as my husband(UKC) and I are now thinking of moving back to the US in a few years time I am afraid this is now going to be an issue as I will be considered at least a co-sponsor.


US law requires US citizens to file annual tax returns. You can read up details on how to catch up on overdue filings on irs.gov



rbotes said:


> When applying for the visa how many years of US tax returns will they want for me to show?


Three



rbotes said:


> Also I have student loans which I have told them I have not been working (so I can put into forbearance as I have enough to pay for here) so have not paid anything to them, will they expect money once I file a tax return stating I do actually make money in the UK??


You made false statements to be eligible for forbearance? 



rbotes said:


> thank you for any help as so confused with this now


You have to file tax returns, you have to pay back what you borrowed.


----------

